# puppy stack for fun



## smcbkc72706 (Feb 12, 2008)

thought you might enjoy a 4 week puppy stack


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! MORE PLZ!!!!!!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

OHHHH!! I just want to snuggle that little one!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

This thread needs an awwwwww warning







That pup is just adorable









Cherri


----------



## smcbkc72706 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks we think he's cute, we call him Blue he'll be staying in the family can't wait to see how he turns out. Trouble with having puppies you want to keep them all. I'll try and send some of the others. Thanks again.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Adoarable, how did you get him to stay put????


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats some serious cuteness you have there.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Very adorable little one


----------



## deborahgym2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Too cute! This picture has put put a big smile on my face! This is a good way to start the day!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

How cute it this? More pictures....


----------



## Bruce Wilson (Oct 25, 2007)

Very pretty little pup! Can we see an up to date pic, to see how he's turning out?


----------

